# need 1 for tues. may 6



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

heading out tomorrow 42' boat split all expenses. should be 100 or less. not a charter just some forum members having fun. call bob at 850-206-4749 or emanual at 850-341-7166. will be all day trip.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't do it this week, but next week I'll be in town!!!:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had some free time Bob I would definitely go.... Let me know the report. Good Luck!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Man Pirate I really wish I was off and could go. With the guys I met at Oval, I'm sure there's going to be a good group of people, andyall are gonna have a real good time. If you get a chance post a report of the trip. take care man. Oh and after talking to you the other night, I'm trying to get ahold of my buddy to see if he wants to do a night dive at the pipes in the bay. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I was lucky enough to be the one to fill this slot. What a great time with some great guys. Once again the Forum comes through and links up fishermen. Limit of snapper, couple of scamp, one dolphin, one trigger and one great day on the water.


----------

